

My Streaming Data - jamesbritt
http://zoekeating.tumblr.com/post/16086277627/my-treaming-data

======
spankalee
If artists see streaming only as a way to promote themselves, because they
don't get an appreciable amount of money from it, why should I pay for it?

~~~
varikin
Are you then paying for the music or the service hosting the music? Spotify
(or other service) puts the effort into making the a lot of music available
which you can easily listen to at any time from almost any device. It is easy
to see what your friends are listening to. It is easy to find new music. It is
just easy.

If by not paying for music, you mean pirate, that is too much effort for me. I
can give Rdio money and all the music is just there, ready for me to click
play.

If by not paying for music, you mean the artist give it away for free on their
website. I have to put effort into finding all the artist that I would care
about and then finding their websites, and then try to figure out how to get
the music on their website. Again, that is a lot of effort. I am paying to not
expend that effort.

All that aside, I am not trying to say music services are better, just how I
justify my money on them.

~~~
chuable
Just curious, are you saying that if it wasn't "too much effort" for you then
you would pirate music?

------
achille
If anyone has not heard, Zoe's cello performances are layered (built on a
loop) and absolutely awesome, definitely worth listening to.

------
jlund
This is apples and oranges because she doesn't allow her latest releases to
appear on streaming services.

